# Type B Unit showers



## pmarx (Apr 30, 2012)

Can anyone please tell me if there was an errata published for ICC/ANSI A117.1-2003, section 1004.3.1.3.3? This is where 1004.11.3.2.3.2 refers me for an Option B, Type B unit. I was always taught that the text took precedence over the figures and 1004.3.1.3.3 states the compartment shall be 36”W minimum and 36”D minimum. Thanks.


----------



## peach (Apr 30, 2012)

I don't see any errata.


----------



## globe trekker (Apr 30, 2012)

From the 2009 A117.1, Section 1004.11.3.1.3.3 - Shower Compartment.

If a shower compartment is the only bathing facility, the shower compartment shall

have dimensions of 36 inches (915 mm) minimum in width and 36 inches (915 mm)

minimum in depth. A clearance of 48 inches (1220 mm) minimum in length, measured

perpendicular from the shower head wall, and 30 inches (760 mm) minimum in depth,

measured from the face of the shower compartment, shall be provided. Reinforcing

for a shower seat is not required in shower compartments larger than 36 inches

(915 mm) in width and 36 inches (915 mm) in depth.

I guess there was no errata!


----------



## globe trekker (Apr 30, 2012)

peach,

Are you "speed posting"?


----------



## peach (Apr 30, 2012)

trying to get caught up.. I've been gone a little too long.


----------



## mark handler (Apr 30, 2012)

A117.1 2003 errata

28 August, 2008

http://www.iccsafe.org/cs/codes/pages/errata.aspx

Nothing on 1004....


----------



## pmarx (May 1, 2012)

Thanks all


----------

